# No shows at lockmeadow in May



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Having checked all the usual places am I right in thinking there is no opens in
Lockmeadow until whitstable and district at the end of June


Many thanks
Vicki


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi yer, theres only a couple of shows usually held there in the summer Whitstable in Mid June and Kent County in August around 20th . plenty of companion shows around to keep you busy


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> hi yer, theres only a couple of shows usually held there in the summer Whitstable in Mid June and Kent County in August around 20th . plenty of companion shows around to keep you busy


can't wait for the companion shows  ! 
Plus southern counties east of England and Windsor are all on top of oneanother 
thanks dexter


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

giving both of them a miss lol no tickets at SC and Windsor is a no no lol

don't forget companion at Wye (nr Ashford) 15th May.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> giving both of them a miss lol no tickets at SC and Windsor is a no no lol
> 
> don't forget companion at Wye (nr Ashford) 15th May.


I got a flyer for that yesterday at lockmeadow, gonne have to choose between that and watching my friend compete at culverstone obedience, hmmmmm


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if its sunny Wye is a lovely show lol my friends are judging it! i had the pleasure last year in the cold. year before last it was baking last year was freezing lol


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I was sure I had a show at maidstone in May  Then realised it's a gundog show so not much use to you :lol:


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

My friend and her chi off to lockmeadow this sunday for an open show, obviously enteries closed now.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> My friend and her chi off to lockmeadow this sunday for an open show, obviously enteries closed now.


what show is that S?


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Beckenham Canine Association Open on sunday is at lockmeadow


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Chloef said:


> Beckenham Canine Association Open on sunday is at lockmeadow


I feel sick everytime I think about it!!!!! Must not be nervous hahaha


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Sparkle said:


> I feel sick everytime I think about it!!!!! Must not be nervous hahaha


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

dexter said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


First show  and my pup hates new people going over her and sits down!! Can't believe I'm nervous already lol puke puke puke


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

i believe it is beckenham or something like that, she only goes when she can afford to except for limit shows run by club, dogs 2 nd ever open show and shes 14months.


----------

